# a few from today (cont)



## Calliope (Apr 2, 2006)

​


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 3, 2006)

ok, the whole dang family is gifted....so not fair..!!

these are just cool, linda....you know, i cant tell your shots from jonmikal unless one of you are in them...!!

love the one of joseph with the cherry blossums behind him..that looks like a magazine shot..!!


----------



## Alison (Apr 3, 2006)

Adorable! Great shots of a beautiful family


----------



## Calliope (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Raven and Alison!  Both of you are too kind!


----------



## Fate (Apr 3, 2006)

Lovely shots


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 3, 2006)

They are all wonderful shots, but there's something about the first shot, with the way JM is holding Joseph, and the look on JM's face, that just grabs one's heart. What a beautiful family you have.


----------



## anicole (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree with Raven ... Linda, your talent is awesome!

Killer shots, chicklet!


----------



## Calliope (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Fate, Anty & Nicole!  Ya'll are awesome!


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 4, 2006)

awwww, look at me....i mean Joseph and John  :heart: 

nice shooting Lindababy!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 5, 2006)

Excellent shots Linda.   Y'alls family shots are always soo amazing.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 5, 2006)

They all look great, looks like the D50 is a great cam .. your boys are so handsome.


----------



## Mansi (Apr 6, 2006)

great shots linda


----------

